

OS shoot-out: Windows vs. Mac OS X vs. Linux - ccraigIW
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/12/24/52FE-windows-mac-linux-shootout_1.html

======
jbjohns
Nice to see Mac getting more popular. I wish the linux desktop solutions would
look more closely to how mac works then how windows does.

